# Shepherd Smith's office romance



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Shepard Smith's Office Romance: A 26-Year-Old Fox Staffer

So what if the object of his affections is half his age? Love is where you find it!



> &#8220;Yes, that&#8217;s Shepard&#8217;s boyfriend,&#8221; Katya Minskova, the Bathtub Gin waitress Smith berated in March, confirmed to Gawker when shown a photo of Graziano. Another source who had seen them together at the Chelsea speakeasy confirmed Graziano&#8217;s identity as well. Both sources say they saw Graziano and Smith together at the bar on multiple occasions, and that they appeared to be romantically involved.
> 
> While Smith and Graziano&#8217;s boss Roger Ailes, *a notorious homophobe* *citation?*, was apparently kept in the dark about the relationship&#8212;&#8220;higher ups had no idea,&#8221; a source close to Graziano said&#8212;the pair doesn&#8217;t appear to have gone to great lengths to keep the workplace romance from their co-workers.
> 
> ...



Who cares? I'm sure everybody is fine with that. Most people. ... okay, well it shouldn't affect his fans.

But this?

Shepard Smith Tells Waitress: "Get My Fucking Drink!"



> &#8220;There was no reason for you to scream at me,&#8221; Minskova told Smith.
> 
> &#8220;Yes, there was. You&#8217;re fucking slow. I told you I wanted a second round.&#8221;
> 
> ...



I'm fine with gays. Not so much with bullies.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 25, 2013)

Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
Maybe she is laughing her ass off about this false rumor.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 25, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
> Maybe she is laughing her ass off about this false rumor.



Doesn't everyone already know that Shep Smith is gay?

Out Shepard Smith and Anderson Cooper Are Powerful Gay Men | Advocate.com


----------



## peach174 (Oct 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
> ...



Really?
Then why is he marring a female?

Till he announces that he is gay it's just speculation.

Anderson Cooper has announced that he is gay.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 25, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The "engagement" has been ten years and counting.

I suspect a faghag.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, my mom's best friend was gay. He was married to her other best friend, and they had three children. 

Being married to a closeted gay male is excruciating. 

By the way - I looked up  your allegation that he's engaged and getting married later this year. I saw it in wiki answers. Nothing official, though.

He really ought to stop dating this guy if he's getting married to a woman.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Well, my mom's best friend was gay.



Why is it, Chubby, that you're related to blacks, gays, terrorists, homophobes, transvestites, the plumber, the garbage man, Muslims, Hindus, Black Panthers and Donny Osmond. Who would have thought so much drama existed with trailer trash of your ilk.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Now, I do find this intriguing. If Mr. Smith is straight, why hasn't he told the Advocate to retract?

Out Shepard Smith and Anderson Cooper Are Powerful Gay Men | Advocate.com


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Just over two months ago.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY76Jje5wac]Anti-gay conservative calls on Shepard Smith to 'come out of the closet' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## cereal_killer (Oct 25, 2013)

hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.



Between you and Warrior, I don't know who is more off-topic at the moment.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.



Don't ask Betty Boob Job.... she uses one of these...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.
> ...



How very civil.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> How very civil.



I find it more civil than one of your classic "****" threads, skank.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Now, I do find this intriguing. If Mr. Smith is straight, why hasn't he told the Advocate to retract?
> 
> Out Shepard Smith and Anderson Cooper Are Powerful Gay Men | Advocate.com



Why should he?

There are too many out there to even say anything at all about it.
Like Smith is leaving Fox News.
Smith is fired from Fox News.
Smith is dying from aids.
Smith is a bully.
People should stop believing in everything that is printed as actual facts when they aren't.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 25, 2013)

So far, according to this thread, I've learned that 'Shepard Smith might be a gay bully engaged to a young girl. In other news, Racheal Maddow might be a homophobic lesbian dating a young man.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a recurring theme, but why do people who are supposedly against bullying and related activities, especially where gender or sexual identity are concerned ... why do they give someone like Shep Smith such a hard time?

If he hasn't answered the Advocate, it's his business why.  They had no business calling him gay if he doesn't present as gay.  Sometimes it's good just to ignore the bullies.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> This is a recurring theme, but why do people who are supposedly against bullying and related activities, especially where gender or sexual identity are concerned ... why do they give someone like Shep Smith such a hard time?
> 
> If he hasn't answered the Advocate, it's his business why.  They had no business calling him gay if he doesn't present as gay.  Sometimes it's good just to ignore the bullies.



Exactly. Every time Clinton's blowjob is brought up, Libberhoids exclaim, "it's his private business," etc. etc. blah blah. 

What Shep Smith does off air is his damned business.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 25, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
> Maybe she is laughing her ass off about this false rumor.



Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my mom's best friend was gay.
> ...



Calm done, Warbler.   The gay person she referred to was not you.   You have no best friends.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.
> ...



My, aren't you the perfect little projector today?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



He's a Gentleman....a fine christian gentleman.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Calm done, Warbler.   The gay person she referred to was not you.   You have no best friends.



You make your hobby at bashing gays. Quite obvious. Homophobe bitch.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Calm done, Warbler.   The gay person she referred to was not you.   You have no best friends.
> ...



Who's bashing?   Did I say anything negative about gay people?   Kindly point out where I did so.  Your gayness is your one redeeming quality.  The rest of you......not so much.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Who's bashing?   Did I say anything negative about gay people?



You're constantly insulting gay people, asshole. You go find your own posts, I'm not your fucking secretary. 
And when you want to insult someone - you allege they're gay. 
You're one twisted, fucked-up individual. 

Homophobe beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatch


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

What a wonderful thread. Good to see the usual expected standards for civility are being upheld.


----------



## daveman (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> This is a recurring theme, but why do people who are supposedly against bullying and related activities, especially where gender or sexual identity are concerned ... why do they give someone like Shep Smith such a hard time?
> 
> If he hasn't answered the Advocate, it's his business why.  They had no business calling him gay if he doesn't present as gay.  Sometimes it's good just to ignore the bullies.



If you'll notice, the same people who are so supporting of homosexuality often use homosexuality as an insult.

When called on it, the common response is "Some of my best friends are gay!"  Yeah.  Do they know you just threw them under the bus?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

daveman said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > This is a recurring theme, but why do people who are supposedly against bullying and related activities, especially where gender or sexual identity are concerned ... why do they give someone like Shep Smith such a hard time?
> ...



When I use it as an insult, it's because I know there is nothing that will upset that person more. And that is my common response. There is no shame in being gay.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...




Are you sure vulnerable bystanders will appreciate that distinction?

Do you think it's okay to call people retarded?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



"Vulnerable bystanders" are posting here? Shit! They'll go blind at Warrior's posts!

No. I don't - so on that note, I'm rather quzzified that not one person on the right or center has registered an objection to 'libtard.'


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I'm quizzified that you're so certain this hasn't happened, since I know it has.


----------



## daveman (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


Do your gay friends know you use their lifestyle as an insult?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

daveman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You mean my sister? Yes. Of course. Where do you think I learned to fight fire with fire.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Excellent! I shall await proof.


----------



## daveman (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


*shrug*  Okay.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




How about you prove that not one person right or center ever registered an objection?  You're the one who made the more improbable claim.

Note that I am not refusing to look for proof.  I am merely observing that you accompanied your justification of the use of one objectionable insult with a wild claim about others never objecting to another objectionable insult.  

In my opinion, two things should happen here:  People should acknowledge that it's uncool to use "gay" as an insult and you should acknowledge that perhaps you were mistaken in making such an absolute claim about reactions from the right and center to the use of the term "libtard".


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





At a certain forum bearing the name of a famous rightwinger it is explicitly against the rules to call posters "libtard".  

That is the easiest example I can find.  You will understand why I cannot provide a link.


----------



## NLT (Oct 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.
> ...



Nah she uses this


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Shepard Smith's Office Romance: A 26-Year-Old Fox Staffer
> 
> So what if the object of his affections is half his age? Love is where you find it!
> 
> ...



how fucking pathetic.

this is really really really sad.

The tyrant in charge is doing such a horrible job hiding his inhumanity that his bots have to dig up garbage like this.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> What a wonderful thread. Good to see the usual expected standards for civility are being upheld.



How about one of your "****" threads to lighten things up, asswipe


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



You seem to have bitch-slapped that fat twat to the back of the doughnut line.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



On this board?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> What a wonderful thread. Good to see the usual expected standards for civility are being upheld.



As well as the usual hate, stupidity, and ignorance from the right.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




You didn't say on this board.  You said it has never happened.   As an absolute.  In spite of the fact that you haven't seen every post on this forum.

BOTH are bad.  Both calling people gay as an insult and calling people retarded as an insult.  "Libtard" is bad.  "Conservatard" is bad.  

And the crap that gets hurled at Shep Smith about his sexuality is BAD.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



We ARE on this board. This is where I live. This is where I read. This is where you asked me how I feel about 'retard', and I asked my question in return. 

I don't care about other people hurling shit. I don't hurl it. You can probably dig around this forum and find where I discovered him, said I liked him, somebody said he was probably gay and I liked him more. 

Both are bad, and that is why well in excess of 99% of the time, I don't pull that shit. It's childish, and indicative of a weak mind. So why don't you tell me again why I am being pilloried for everything every other stupid fuck on this board or others ever said or did?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful thread. Good to see the usual expected standards for civility are being upheld.
> ...



Oh, hell. I mean, Warbler with the kitchen utensils? He treated me like shit straight through this thread, but we're going to hold me to a higher standard, lest somebody (else's) ittow tater peelings get hurt.

And nobody ever calls him on his shit.

Ever.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



HoHo overdose
Calm down fatty 
You'll blow a gasket


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Start a "****" thread
That seems to relax your blubbery self


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Of course my statement has been copied by he who shall remain nameless, but I decided it wasn't anything that needed to be said and have deleted it.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



There she blows with her hate for gays!!


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




You are?  

I don't think so.  

More absolutes.  

Sorry, absolutes don't go over big with me.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Sorry, hon. 

You're right.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 25, 2013)

((((Boop))))


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
> ...



Yes, that has been the scuttlebutt for years. Same with Anderson Cooper, son of Gloria Vanderbilt and her 4th hubby, unless I am mistaken. 

I wish them all, happiness. They are good people who are also hard-working taxpayers.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Good
Now that that's settled
Shut the fuck up
Thanks
Sweet dreams


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Thank you. That's what scuttlebutt is. Even with the Gawker article, until Shep says so? Shep isn't gay. Amelia was right about his right to privacy. I've never been one for dragging people out of the closet, kicking and screaming. But he's not in the closet. He's never said either way, and he has a right to stay right there.

And that's the simple part of the equation. The more complicated is, should he actually come out, - will he be welcome to remain at Fox? Will the bulk of his viewing audience be fine with his sexual orientation? Hopefully the answer to both questions will  be yes.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Well, my mom's best friend was gay. He was married to her other best friend, and they had three children.
> 
> Being married to a closeted gay male is excruciating.
> 
> ...



It's all allegation's BDBoop
No one has any facts as to if he is gay or not gay.
He has a right to keep his personal life private. It seems that is what he has done and wants to keep it that way.
I like Anderson Cooper, it does not matter to me that he is gay. He is a good reporter.
Same goes for Shepard Smith, I like him as a reporter.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

peach174 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my mom's best friend was gay. He was married to her other best friend, and they had three children.
> ...



That post right there would be the perfect place to end this thread.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 25, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Fox will keep him. They have done so after a few articles about Shep and his men friends at bars, have appeared over the years. 

I really don't care enough about his sexuality or life and times, to continue with this thread. Live and let live.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful thread. Good to see the usual expected standards for civility are being upheld.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 25, 2013)

Smith just got a major promotion at Fox.  He's their lead reporter.  He's doing fine gay or not.  He's gay though.  It is the worst kept secret in New York.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
> ...



And liberal...

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2012/10/shep-smith-has-standing-offer-msnbc/57580/


...


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 25, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.


Ask Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to tell his fiancée Pattie Freese about this.
> ...


I see Matt Drudge made the list.


----------



## Politico (Oct 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Smith just got a major promotion at Fox.  He's their lead reporter.  He's doing fine gay or not.  He's gay though.  It is the worst kept secret in New York.



I applied for a random background screen toucher position. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 26, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm...I'm interested in how women can pleasure themselves using a loofah.
> ...



Since from my perspective, the [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] comment came COMPLETELY out of left field, do you know what he is talking about?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> So far, according to this thread, I've learned that 'Shepard Smith might be a gay bully engaged to a young girl. In other news, Racheal Maddow might be a homophobic lesbian dating a young man.



Unfortunately none of the above is "news".

I'm with C_K ... I wanna know about the falafel.



BDBoop said:


> Since from my perspective, the [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] comment came COMPLETELY out of left field, do you know what he is talking about?



Oh yes.  The Falafel Factor... it was kind of a pita for Bill-O.  Hee hee.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 26, 2013)

Gay, straight or something in-between, Shep Shep is just creepy.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Gay, straight or something in-between, Shep Shep is just creepy.



Naaah, he's rather funny.  And he understands the fine art of sarcasm:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkMqvy-D5hM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkMqvy-D5hM[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 27, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my mom's best friend was gay.
> ...



YOU'RE calling HER "trash"??????



Oh, by the way, I don't give a fuck about reps or anything else to do with this board, so bring it on motherfucker.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



He remembers I had a crush on Donny Osmond when I was a kid. This reinforces my belief that Warbler has feefees for me!


----------



## Politico (Oct 27, 2013)

Still waiting.


----------



## cereal_killer (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] didn't you read the article YOU linked?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Yup! But I don't always read word-for-word, obviously. And I guess I sort of thought you'd be discussing the subject at hand. No? No problemo.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Well, technically it is a subject "at hand"....


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Can you get any more self righteous than this. Especially when you have been shown the mirror huh?

I too have noticed that many here who claim that they are NOT "anti gay", also hurl gay insults at those they disagree with. 


Shephard Smith, gay or not is on your shit list, simply because it is fox news related. The left will use anything to try and destroy their adversaries. Even their personal lives are not off limits.

The OP is filled with bigoted doublespeak


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 28, 2013)

"The problem is, God gave man a brain and a penis and only enough blood to run one at a time" Robin Williams


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It was a fox news bash fest and you knew it


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



No, I don't and no. It wasn't. It was about Shep specifically, and I like Shep.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You like him? I would hate to see if you disliked him. Seems as if you are an opportunist.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I do too.  Shep speaks truth to power.  I remember the time Hannity was trying to get him to sugarcoat his report from New Orleans in the Katrina aftermath so the Bush Admin would look good -- Shep flatly refused Hannity's lead and reported the stark realities as they really were.

If not for Smith and maybe Chris Wallace, Fox has no cred at all.

Besides, he's a Mississippi boy


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



And seems as if you are really, REALLY angry with me.

You get that this is a message board, right?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I remember when I first found him, I posted here and said hey. I like him. And the first thing I heard back was "He's gay." Like, - you know. He can't possibly be a good newsman if that's the case.

Seriously? I don't recall an accent! Oh, shoot. Guess I'll have to go dig up some video and listen.  Cuz he's so hard on the eyes, doncha know.

Yah.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

My memory still serves me. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5457311-post146.html


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You are the one who said "you live here" Not me


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> My memory still serves me.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5457311-post146.html



Backtracking?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



He slips it in at 1:59 of that video I posted in 69 although he's deliberately overplaying -- it's hilarious all the way through.  A textbook on the art of sarcasm and shows how he sees right through the pretentiousness of it all.  That's what I like, he doesn't do pretentious.

But you're supposed to lose the regional accent when you broadcast and adopt this midwestern-American "standard".  My mother worked hard to deliberately lose her accent but it would creep in when she'd say "hand me that pin" (huh?) "Pin! P-E-N, pin!"


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 28, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My memory still serves me.
> ...



You're really not making much sense, so I'm just going to hope you have a good day, and continue on with my unstoppable happy.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> You're really not making much sense, so I'm just going to hope you have a good day, and continue on with my unstoppable happy.



She said you wrote "you live here," dummy. 
Selective memory?


----------



## NLT (Oct 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Worst offenders

1. Bode the dyke 
2. BDBOOP
3. Luissa
4. Sallow
5. Right Winger


----------

